# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  FF voorstellen

## anneke01

Hallo, ik ben Anne woonachtig in het gezellige Brabant. :Smile: 

Ben al jaren schildklier patiënt en als ik emotionele gebeurtenissen meemaak lig ik weer met deze aandoening overhoop en kan weer van voren of aan beginnen. 
Mijn schildklier werkt na een radioactive behandeling veel te traag waar ik al ruim 10 jaar medicijnen voor slik, op dit moment gaat het niet geweldig, :Confused:  ik ben alleen maar moe en dan ook echt dood en dood moe, geen energie en kom zonder dat ik veel eet weer enige kilo's aan. Ik hoop op deze site lotgenoten te ontmoeten die dit ook meemaken en misschien kan ik (voedings) tips krijgen waarmee ik vooruit kan.

met vriendelijke groet.

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Anneke,
Welkom op deze site.  :Wink:  
Dat is allemaal niet zo leuk, die klachten. Er zijn hier meer mensen met schildklier problemen, misschien dat je daar bruikbare tips voor jou bij vind.
Hoe dan ook, ik hoop dat je baad hebt bij deze site. Groetjes.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

